# Battery



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today Hans was checking the Navajo bits and found our battery seems to be loosing water.
He wonders if its the Sargent thats to blame, not cutting off the charger when it should and the water has boiled or something like that :frown2:
Here is a picture of the battery.
Help please.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If it’s a battery that you can remove the caps to the various cells then it’s designed to be topped up every so often (make sure it’s distilled water.) 
Most batteries these days are maintenance free so you cannot remove any caps to replenish the electrolyte because it never “gases off” 

Unless the loss is excessive then it’s normal and nothing at all to worry about. 

Very much doubt it’s a Sargent problem.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Andy, give him a lathe, mill or drill and he's in heaven, cars/mobile home engines and all that goes with them he'd rather leave that to someone else. The plan when he's fully mobile again is to put in 2 × 75ah to replace the 100ah.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

2x110 or 115’s would only cost a bit more and give you far more capacity. Thatscwhat I would fit.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> 2x110 or 115's would only cost a bit more and give you far more capacity. Thatscwhat I would fit.
> 
> Andy


So would he if he were your age Andy:grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am trying to decide if that’s a compliment (or not) 

I’m 63

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He's 78 and things aren´t as light as they used to be :frown2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah, I see!, yes they are pretty heavy items. I am sure if you ask the battery suppliers they will fit the batteries for you, or perhaps a friend/neighbour?? 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Who is going to do the wiring? because you need a bit of additional for two batteries and it depends what other systems are connected. 

If Hans is confident about the wiring then the capacity of the batteries is just the weight of lifting them in. As Andy says go for the biggest - check battery box dimensions and which end the +ve and -ve terminals are on. Then it is just a matter of lifting them in, which the suppliers would do for you when you collect, unless access is difficult and they need to be connected before installing in the box.

Tell us more.

Geoff

P.S You have a PM on FC from me on subject of Polish shopping.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He seems to think he will be taking the batteries out now and then and wants to be able to manage them himself, don't ask me what he'll want them out for, he has his own idea :laugh: The 100 AH we have he wants to put on his lawnmower trailer to tow around the garden for his 12 v garden stuff. I will ask him as diplomatically as I can "Wodda ya wonna keep takin the batteries out for" maybe he will see the sense of the bigger the better.
Will now look for your PM


Postman has not delivered a PM Geoff.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If the batteries are made by Banner, it is well known that the Electrolyte needs checking frequently.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All this will be checked in the morning, orf to bed she goes, night all.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> He seems to think he will be taking the batteries out now and then and wants to be able to manage them himself, don't ask me what he'll want them out for, he has his own idea :laugh: The 100 AH we have he wants to put on his lawnmower trailer to tow around the garden for his 12 v garden stuff. I will ask him as diplomatically as I can* "Wodda ya wonna keep takin the batteries out for"* maybe he will see the sense of the bigger the better.
> Will now look for your PM
> 
> Postman has not delivered a PM Geoff.


Maybe he wants to take his whole battery family on a tour of the garden together:laugh::laugh::laugh:

The PM is, as I said, on FC - did you look there?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe he wants to take his whole battery family on a tour of the garden together:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> The PM is, as I said, on FC - did you look there?
> 
> Geoff


I looked there last night and as I said the postman hadn't been and he still hasn't been this morning, I have even started a thread asking where my post has got to.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Overcharging due to faulty regulation in the charging system will boil batteries and do damage. It's easy enough to just touch a battery and see if it's very hot. They can get quite warm, but very hot is a warning sign. If you can actually hear them boiling just disconnect the power source and stay away till they cool. Don't try disconnecting at the battery as a spark may set it off like a little bomb. Exploding batteries can be very dangerous, plastic and acid flying through the air.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't want to disturb him, he's sound asleep, so I have been out and felt the battery, its been plugged into the mains all night, the battery is stone cold so I guess its full and not charging just now.

Does the Sargent have anything to do with controlling the charge?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's not heating up it would indicate that the regulating function in the charger is doing what it should and cutting the input to a maintenance level once that battery is fully charged.

Top the battery up if it you can get the lids off. Not full. Just so the plates are covered. Distilled water obviously.

Then just touch it now and then to check for heating up. The best time to do that will be an hour or two after it's been heavily used and is getting a big charge.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I don't want to disturb him, he's sound asleep, so I have been out and felt the battery, its been plugged into the mains all night, the battery is stone cold so I guess its full and not charging just now.
> 
> Does the Sargent have anything to do with controlling the charge?


Jan check what PSU (power supply unit) you have and then check out its functionality by downloading from the Sargent manuals list in the link.

https://sargentltd.co.uk/tech-support/article/Power-Supply-Unit-Manuals/22

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ll check the PSU later Terry, I'm getting worn out backwards and forwards to the van :frown2:
It is a Banner battery Alan, no way can I do the water business because the thing would have to come out, that´s obviously why Hans wants 2 x 75 ah instead of the bigger ones, he does like to do these things himself if possible.

We are off to the doctors this afternoon and maybe pop into the mechanic down the road to see what he thinks.

Thank you for your help so far, I´ll be glad when he is fit enough to do these things himself, he'll tell me off if he knows I'm worrying you lot.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as it isn't over heating it can wait till Hans feels like doing it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I´ll check the PSU later Terry, I'm getting worn out backwards and forwards to the van :frown2:
> It is a Banner battery Alan, no way can I do the water business because the thing would have to come out, that´s obviously why Hans wants 2 x 75 ah instead of the bigger ones, he does like to do these things himself if possible.
> 
> We are off to the doctors this afternoon and maybe pop into the mechanic down the road to see what he thinks.
> ...


If the f*ckwit converters have installed the battery where one cannot top it up in situ then the replacement(s) should be sealed batteries which do not need it.

Don't worry about Hans not liking you taking advice, because it is possible the advice you are getting is greater than his knowledge:wink2: Just do not invite him to admit it.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think you have to set the charger unit to the required AH level as well don't you? So that it charges to the required level? 

I seem to recall a conversation about this when I had to change our batteries. The dealer had put in 100AH and the charger was set to do 115AH or some such and it shortened the battery life.

A good garage will check the battery fluid levels if/when you have an annual hab check.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I think you have to* set the charger unit to the required AH level *as well don't you? So that it charges to the required level?
> 
> I seem to recall a conversation about this when I had to change our batteries. The dealer had put in 100AH and the charger was set to do 115AH or some such and it shortened the battery life.
> 
> ...


Did that some time ago Graham with instructions from Sargent.
I was going to stop to see our man on the way home, but he had too many cars there I couldn´t park and its raining and miserable it can wait a bit I think. He's probably over reacting, he's not well you know :frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Did that some time ago Graham with instructions from Sargent.
> I was going to stop to see our man on the way home, but he had too many cars there I couldn´t park and its raining and miserable it can wait a bit I think. He's probably over reacting, he's not well you know :frown2:


Nice one. Also make sure to re-set it if you do upgrade to higher AH levels.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Kaput battery*

The Navajo has been taken to hospital to have its battery power checked and it kaput.

Hans has been reading the Sargent instructions and discovered the charger will only cope up to 120 ah so his idea of putting a larger capacity in is no good.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> The Navajo has been taken to hospital to have its battery power checked and it kaput.
> 
> Hans has been reading the Sargent instructions and discovered the charger will only cope up to 120 ah so his idea of putting a larger capacity in is no good.


Not so sure that is absolutely true, if you read further down the page you will see thay state some vehicles will be fitted with two batteries in parallel and then they should both be of same size and capacity.

Worth contacting Sargent for advice I would have thought.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's what he intends doing this afternoon. He's been looking at the different batteries this morning.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I certainly had had 2x115 ah batteries in my 2008 Autotrail, the inbuilt Sargent unit dealt with it perfectly.

If you contact Sargent I am sure they will be happy to advise you, their customer service attitude should be adopted by everyone, they are simply brilliant at it and shame just about every other company on the planet.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have 2 x 100Ah in my 2012 AT and the Sargeant panel was adjusted to cope with them.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> I certainly had had 2x115 ah batteries in my 2008 Autotrail, the inbuilt Sargent unit dealt with it perfectly.
> 
> If you contact Sargent I am sure they will be happy to advise you, their customer service attitude should be adopted by everyone, they are simply brilliant at it and shame just about every other company on the planet.
> 
> Andy


What Andy said for my 2007.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Sargent info*

Very helpful, he took me through 
Google
Sargentltd.co.uk
Shop
Chargers
Attached Files PX300 charger
Download
According to this info and the young man the charger will cope with 220ah, but he said you may loose a few charges which he says means the battery won't be fully charged ???
The young man said we need to contact the battery manufacturer to check the Sargent will cope with their battery.


----------

